# Have anyone try Vehicle Exchange Program?



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I got this letter from them and wondering has anyone try it yet or take a deeper look into it?


My purpose in writing is to ask if you're still driving the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze. If you are - I have some exciting news....It's called the "Vehicle Exchange Program".
 
With little or no money down and a comparable monthly payment, would it interest you to upgrade your vehicle to the latest from Chevrolet: vehicles with state-of-the art technology, improved fuel mileage and the most advanced safety features on the market?

We think of it as the "key exchange" program, because it's that easy!


It's best to set an appointment so we can give you the time and attention you deserve.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

I got one for my 2013 Camaro....a letter signed by "the owner" of the dealership saying they have someone interested in a 2013 Camaro and they would more than willing to do the paperwork of me bringing in the car and selling it to their "prospective" customer. Plus they would give me a "special deal" on any car on the lot since was so cooperative in helping out their customer in selling my car.

These dealers are getting desperate...but must say creative and comical.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

I have gotten simliar ones at times, for vehicles that in reality no one would relly be interested in. Circular file deposit


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I got one of those one time for my Montana. It was a GM letter but it had a mileage penalty. Doing the calculations on a whim I discovered that I would have had to pay the dealership somewhere around 4 grand to use this letter.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As stated, this is a dealer sales program.....nothing to do with Chevrolet, or the Corporation.

Rob


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have gotten them before, spam


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks guys, I got a feeling that it wouldn't be a good deal.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've rarely ever found a good deal handed to me. It took work and negotiation.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I get these every year from a dealer or another when it is model year close out. I love the ones that come for a car I haven't owned for @ 5 years or more!!!.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

If I could get a GREAT deal on a Chevy Volt...I would do that. I looked into that possibility with a fully loaded Volt my dealership has had on his lot for a long time and they would have sold it to me for $30k or more than $9k off the sticker price. My wife would have said to go for it, but believe it or not, you can't get electric seats in a Volt...that was a deal killer for my wife. I even told her, I would move her seat manually every time she got in the car, but she didn't believe me. I think that's the heighth of laziness, but don't tell her I said that...lol.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

You dont even need a program like that to get a deal.
I traded in a '12 eco w/99k mi. for 7k, $1500 more than I owed.
Bought a new '14 eco for $17k.
My payments on the '14 are $20 less a month than the '12, with only the $1500 from my trade down.


----------

